# Meguiars Last Touch



## wingnut72 (Jan 6, 2008)

Does Last Touch need to be diluted before application.If so at what ratio.
Can this also be used after polishing to remove residue prior to an LSP and again at what ratio.


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

I dilute LT 1:1, can be used as drying aid, clay lube, QD etc..........:thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

careful using before an LSP though....

I used it before applying Zym0l once and the wax just smeared and wouldnt go on properly. I since found it has silicones in it, and while I dont know if this was specifically the cause in my case, but now I dont use it before any LSP except an AIO.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I use it neat for QD'ing purposes and diluted 1:1 for Clay lube and anything else that i need.


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

I use it on every wash and drying. Its very good for drying and QD too. But dont use LT before any LSP. Here are some others like Meguiars #34. Much better for that.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Never experienced any issues with Last Touch before LSP personally, but will certainly bare it in mind... Remember though that many LSPs themselves contain silicone, so while it may have been the cause I wouldn't jump to it being the cause 

I always dilute Last Touch 1:1 with water... used neat is fine, be aware of it leaving smearing or streaking in damp weather when near though. But as it works just great 1:1, I always dilute it.


----------



## 'Buzzkill' (Jan 16, 2009)

Another vote for 1:1 from me


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Great product but I always use an alcohol wipe down before a LSP, as LT does have silicones in it. My fav product after a wash though.


----------



## sotonjames (Aug 5, 2007)

only one thing wrong with it for me and i havent even used it before, cannot stand the smell of coconut!!!!! makes me wanna heave


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

As above 1:1 is the dilution ratio and it is a top all round QD :thumb:


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

I used it today for the first time when I dried the car, really pleased with shine it brought out. Top stuff!


----------



## Auto-Etc (Sep 17, 2008)

I dilute it - it last for ages lot better value then QD on it's own.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

sotonjames said:


> only one thing wrong with it for me and i havent even used it before, cannot stand the smell of coconut!!!!! makes me wanna heave


guess you dont like Korma then, :lol:


----------



## sotonjames (Aug 5, 2007)

no not at all


----------



## M1cha3l84 (Aug 17, 2008)

Sorry to sound a little dumb here but what does QD and LSP mean?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

M1cha3l84 said:


> Sorry to sound a little dumb here but what does QD and LSP mean?


qd - quick detailer lsp - last step (or stage) product (sealant or wax)


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

theres an acronyms thread to check up on all the abbrev's


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=1034&highlight=abbreviations


----------



## M1cha3l84 (Aug 17, 2008)

Arh thats great, thank-you


----------



## wingnut72 (Jan 6, 2008)

Just polished the car with PB polish with carnauba (blue) and topped with PB nattys paste wax (blue).Would Megs last touch help top this up between applications.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

wingnut72 said:


> Just polished the car with PB polish with carnauba (blue) and topped with PB nattys paste wax (blue).Would Megs last touch help top this up between applications.


don't think it would (contains silicon, so it might take wax off over time), zaino z8 is the way to go imo


----------



## needhampr (Feb 13, 2006)

It wouldn't 'top up' as such but would bring back / help retain that 'just detailed' look after washing.

There's no denying Last Touch is excellent value for money and does look good. If you're prepared to pay more I feel there are better QD's out there though. My fav is still Clearkote QS for the cost.


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

needhampr said:


> If you're prepared to pay more I feel there are better QD's out there though.


How are other QDs better? Looks? Lubricity? Smear free?


----------



## Simmo (Aug 31, 2008)

Can you use it to clean the windows?

At the moment I only use for the body.


----------

